# Things You Never Thought You'd Say



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

What kind of things do you say often now that you never thought you'd find yourself saying before you got a dog or GSD?

I'll go first:

- "Stop eating your bed."
- "I don't think this poop is firm enough."
- "Don't eat the carpet!"


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

"Don't play with your penis in public. Wait till you get home."
"If you don't stop eating your poop, you are not getting any more kisses."


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

put your tongue back in, we're in public!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

"you've got cat poop breath"

"stop eating your toy basket"

"I see mean squirrels, get the mean squirrels!"

I'm sure there are a few more!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

No, thats not for puppies!

Sweet Jesus please let this be a long nap!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

No! Don't eat your poop!

Good boy! Here is your duck treat!

Did the dogs poop? Did it look normal?

When my husband or son walk the dog I always say-Make sure you take the poop bags!


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

"STOP BITING MY FEET! NO FEEEEEEET!!!!!"

"Go away, **** breath"

"Ok, who threw up now?"

"Ok, who is bleeding?"

"You better take your pills. Don't spit them out of the cheese"

There are many more I can't conjure due to it being normal, lol. I honestly never thought I would ever YELL at my dog though. Sometimes the barking between 3 GSDs all feeding off of each other is a bit much. We are working on it, the whole habituation thing


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Where's that mean mean squirrel? You gonna get that squirrel?


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

"you wanna go by byes?"

Well, her poop isn't as firm as I'd like it

Jasmine don't lick yourself there in my kitchen going the bedroom

Jaz, can you please get out I'm trying to pee.

Jasmine dont sit on mommy your crushing her. *sighs and gets off then a moan*

Jaz jaz you wanna go see grandma?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

"Wanna go pie-pie?" (Potty).
"I don't mind touching his wiener, as long as his red rocket isn't out!" (For when I have to wrap my arm underneath him to hold him for flyball, LOL). 
"Om nom nom nom, RAWWWR, hahaha, haaaa papapapapa!" (When I play with him).


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

To my husband: "No honey, the steak and egg omelet is not for you, it's for the dogs."


Don is constantly sniffing the air and coming into the kitchen and saying hopefully, "Is that for me???" Nine times out of ten I have to tell him no.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

HA! So much changes with dogs not just words but actions as well.

Some of the common are

Hey did she poop today?
How did it look?
Are you sure it was normal?
Why didn't you look at it?
You need to look at poop more

(yeah I'm a bit of a poop freak with her on raw I like to keep an eye on things and when hubby takes her out he could care less lol)

Unfortunately my family has gotten used to hearing things they never thought they would on the phone.. generally its :

Darn it where is the kidney
I'm not sure I have enough heart
Dang it this Kidney just won't break apart!!!!! (generally followed by me slamming a bag of cut up kidneys on concrete at like 6 in the morning)
YAY I got lamb testicles this morning!
Stop bouncing the testicle around the house

"Don't kiss me with tripe breath" or "no go away you just ate tripe"

Please get your head out of my dishwasher I don't need help thank you

not from Jinx but past dogs "stop eating the panties" No don't open the door!!! "Get back in here with the panties!!!!"

Please stop chewing your milkbone on my face (she likes to eat snacks in bed haha)

Get your fuzzy butt off my head

No we don't spring board off of mommy's chest in the morning

Stop abusing your carebear

Sadly enough there are so many more I can't think of right now but will think of this thread next time I do say something because there are many nights I say something then just stop and pause then look at my husband and sigh followed by "things you never think you will say in your life"


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

"Hondo! Let Maggie play with your balls!"

(then late at night) "Hondo! Leave your balls alone!"

"Hondo! Get Maggie's head out of your mouth!"

"Get the dog off of me! I can't get up!"


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> To my husband: "*No honey, the steak and egg omelet is not for you, it's for the dogs.*"
> 
> 
> Don is constantly sniffing the air and coming into the kitchen and saying hopefully, "Is that for me???" Nine times out of ten I have to tell him no.


LMAO I have said things very similar to this on multiple occasions. Or when we were at a very large family picnic... no that bag of frog legs isn't going on the grill it's for Jinx's dinner.... HEY!! get off my dogs food!

Konotashi the playing thing cracked me up we have made many abnormal noises in playing (and training recall haha)

and how can I forget the nightly vitamin battle. I do nupro with some stuff mixed in and she's going through a phase where she no longer wants to eat it so nightly you hear

"lick lick lick" then she comes in tail wagging so I go check her bowl

ME: Jinx eat your vitamins!
Jinx: Lick
Me: ALL OF THEM!
Jinx: Lick, lick
Me: JINX! Eat your vitamins I want them all gone
Jinx: Lick
Me: ARGGGGGG you're not eating until all of your vitamins are gone butthead.. I don't care how hungry you are you're not getting anything until you eat your vitamins you'll go to bed hungry

hubby: chuckle


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, I would like 2 cases of marrow bones please.

Wow, I am only spending $100 dollars at Petco today. I got off cheap!

Come eat your breakfast, I mean it! I don't have time for this!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

To Keeta: 

Stop humping your brother!


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

Stop eating the door frame.


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

"Holy crap thats a pile of poo!"

"Stop chewing on the children!"

"Thats the second stick of butter you stole and ate this week. Your coat looks great but i cant butter my toast"


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

"No honey, I can't go with you to Florida, I have to stay home with the puppy." (hubby should be home tomorrow.....) 

"Will you please stop poking your nose in my butt!" (said to the dog, not my hubby)


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

"You have awesome poop!"


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Calling my girlie "Sugar Pie Honey Bunch"


I've even got my BF asking about the 'poop check' now with his Aussie puppy.....


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

No toes! No toes! No toes!


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

"No! No! Stop biting me! I'm not a chew toy!"


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

"Masi can't I sleep 5 more minutes?"


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

This thread is *hilarious!*

"Did he poop? What did it look like? What do you mean it's too dark to see? Put a flashlight under his butt.!"

If you lick your butt, I won't kiss you!

Please put that thing away, Bailey. It is hard to look you in the eye with it staring at me.

Please Bailey, do not sniff my butt!

Bailey! Do NOT eat the Shiba!

Bailey, iz you a goooood boy??? Mama luuuuvvvvsss you! C'mere and give mama kisses! Him such a silllly boy, him so cuuuute! No, no, turn around, mama doesn't want your balls in her face... Awwww sweet boy, mama wuvs you!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

"where's my big bum bum?" or "i love my big bum bum" (one of the many nicknames i have...i call him bum bum because he's lazy in the morning and likes to sleep in)

"uh oh, the red rocket is crashing the party"

"all done goosing people" he looooves to goose his daddy in the behind

when i want to do silly play with him i say "gooniegooniegooniegoonie..." in a high pitched voice to get him running so i can chase after him. goonie is also one of the many nicknames i have...don't judge me lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

No you cant have that chicken breast its the dogs. (said to 17 yo son)
hey the dogs are out of food get a case of chicken breast at the butcher shop.(said to husband who turned very red)
Dang it daisy there are dogs in africa who would happily eat that chicken.
daisy get out of the trash and eat your chicken.

The above are all things I said this summer as we did low fat w/ daisy.

Seriously you dont want to sit there its the dogs chair. yea thats why your black suit looks like tweed.(said to ins agent who visited)


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

*from the top of the stairs, after we've gone to bed and he's not ready*
"Sheldon! LAY DOWN!!"
*stomp stomp stomp in circles*
"ALL the way!!"
*stomp stomp stomp, thud, sigh*
"Now HUSH and go to sleep!!"

"BLEGH!!! I forgot I sprayed bitter apple today and licked my lips!"


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! in red.... I've told Ilda the same thing when she's gone through a fussy stage with her food!






Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> No you cant have that chicken breast its the dogs. (said to 17 yo son)
> hey the dogs are out of food get a case of chicken breast at the butcher shop.(said to husband who turned very red)
> Dang it daisy there are dogs in africa who would happily eat that chicken.
> daisy get out of the trash and eat your chicken.
> ...


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

"Have you EVER seen such a good looking poo"? I can remember being enthusiastic with my sons when I was toilet training them. You know, praising them for their awesome potty skills.

But until my dogs came along, I don't think I was interested in poo size, and consistency. Or color.
Sheilah


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

sit said:


> But until my dogs came along, I don't think I was interested in poo size, and consistency. Or color.
> Sheilah


:rofl: Count me in as poop obsessed.


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

From 12 yo son about Lobo and our tabby cat, Sam, "Mom, Lobo's got Sam's whole head in his mouth!"

No, Bay! Don't chew on me, chew on your sister! 

Bay, quit chewing on your sister! (Usually said when I am trying to brush her.)

Kyrie, give it back. No, I mean it, give it back now. (As she runs off with my shoe in the morning.)


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

iBaman said:


> "BLEGH!!! I forgot I sprayed bitter apple today and licked my lips!"


This is THE WORST. It stays with you FOREVER. Ughh. On your hands. Your lips. Everywhere. If you accidentally inhale just a little...forget it. You'll taste it for days. 

As for me... "I wish Echo had more energy".....

He's normally bouncing off the walls, but when he was feeling crappy because of his feet... it was quiet...too quiet...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

"No baby, you have to wait at least thirty minutes between licking your butt and licking my face." 

"Oh look, this dog food's only fifty dollars a bag!"

"Prophylactic laparoscopic gastropexy."


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> This is THE WORST. It stays with you FOREVER. Ughh. On your hands. Your lips. Everywhere. If you accidentally inhale just a little...forget it. You'll taste it for days.


I know, right?!! and somehow, I always manage to get it allll over my hands, so hours later when I rest my mouth/chin on my hands, it's disaster all over again. Inhaling has to be THE WORST though. *shudder*


----------



## gusto (Dec 8, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Stop abusing your carebear


:laugh:
We had a little mixed breed growing up that was so bad about humping a certain carebear it eventually became known as his "humpy bear".


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

This is not dog related but a common excuse in our house is:

"No, I can't get up-- I've got a cat on my lap/chest/shoulder."


I've also accidentally touched a finger to my mouth after I sprayed Bitter Apple (or Yuck, or one of those others.) It does NOT come off your hands by washing either! I'll have to remember this if I ever have a kid who can't stop sucking their thumb.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> This is not dog related but a common excuse in our house is:
> 
> "No, I can't get up-- I've got a cat on my lap/chest/shoulder."
> 
> ...


 
Bitter apple comes off with soap and warm water. Bitter Yuck stays for WEEKS!!!!!! Horrible stuff. If i ever was inclined to chew on the furniture and someone sprayed that on there, i wouldnt even go in the room!!! Stuff is intense!!!! Sprayed it once, returned the bottle to the store it was so strong. I couldnt touch my coffee table for weeks without getting that stuff all over my hands and everything i touched afterwards. it was crazy!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

"Uh oh.... darn dream squirrels are tormenting the dog again. Get those little buggers! GET EM!!!" ~ as the dog is twitchy and woofing at the dream squirrels

"You've been in the catbox again havent you? I can smell it on your breath.... EWWWWW NO KISSES!!!"

"Stop sliming the kids!"

"Is the big bad puppy wuppy afraid of the lil bitty kitty witty? You should be! She gonna kick your big lazy butt all over the house!"

'No you cant eat the ankle biters next door... well not today" - my mom almost died laughing when she heard that over the phone.

"Get out of the recycles can! NO! Put that back!"

"Put your bone away. No thats not where it goes. Pick it up. Dont spit it out! What the heck is wrong with you?! Not gonna put your bone away? No kong for you!"

"Don't you backtalk me. The answer is still no. Puppy dog eyes wont change it!"


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

"Hey, we don't eat our poop!" ... "Ughh... we don't lick it either!"


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> No, thats not for puppies!
> 
> Sweet Jesus please let this be a long nap!


:rofl: This is a great thread!

The above is frequently muttered here too!


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

"boy I'm watching you!!" when he is counter sniffing

"watch the shins ,man!" Rocky likes to crash and slide down my legs for his belly rub...constanly bruised.

" leave my onions alone" he thinks they are funny smelly balls that burn his tongue

"put your lipstick away" I like red rocket better


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

How does his poop look?

He's humping Fievel (stuffed animal) again!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

"There's a poop on the side of the house." 

Spoken by my husband to me to let me know Rosa had pooped next to the house and for me to pick it up the next time I'm out. Just the way he said it though, made me LOL!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Most of the ones I can think of are related to raw feeding.
"Eat the mouse, he has brains"
"Eat your brains!
"You'll eat your organs and you'll like them!!" 
"I'm having to step over a chicken leg." 
"Chicken foot, who wants a chicken foot! Sold!"
"Brushing your teeth like a good dog, Treader?"
"If you won't eat this, I know Cookie will!"


"Booface!" (Treader's nickname)
"*in a low voice* What are you doing? Put that thing back in there." (....guess.)


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

"Your tail is lethal" (as his tail knocks over things in the house)

"get out of the toilet"

"The cat is fixing to do kung fu kitty on you if you don't leave him alone"

"ewww, get out of the litter box"

"quit licking her pee" (he's determined to do this when the female dog is peeing)

"da**it, quit licking your balls"

"no, we don't eat roadkill" (when he sees something dead on the road)

"don't eat the yellow snow"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

"I love girls" 

"You're such a pretty girl" I said this to Bear while I was at the vet's yesterday waiting to get my total -- the girl behind the counter was doing my bill.... It's a good thing I had just said, "your such a good girl" to her and they all realized I was talking to the dog.

"That's MINE!"

"Go pee pee poo poo."

"Did you do poopies?" 

"Do you need to poopie too?"

"We DON'T eat POOP!"

"Don't step in it!" "We DON'T step in POOP!" 

"Raw meat is better."


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

"Ugh she got her tongue in my mouth!"
"I'm pretty sure you just farted on my hand" (we cuddle on the couch before bed but that happens a lot!)
"I'm gonna eat your ears nom nom nom!" 
"I think if I was in Hogwarts I'd like an owl.... eh I mean you Rio. Of course I'd bring you!" (she filthy look she threw me for saying that nearly cut me in two lol)


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I only have a few so far:

"Good Boy!! Go potty!! Yeah!! Go potty!"

"Ewwwww, you ate the cat ****!!!!"

"His poop looks really good."

"Here, bite your foot." (I do that when he trying to bite my hands).

"Ugghhh, you're killing my back!"


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

On the poo side
Come on lets do good girls and good boys. 
dont do good girls on the deck. Daisy the deck is not for good girls.
Lucky stop peeing on the rosebush. ( It died)
Lucky you havent run out.(In park on leash after 15th urination)
No Lucky not there( walk in park trying to stop descration of christmas lights.)


----------



## SweetSalem (Oct 22, 2010)

"Go get Mickey" (toy)
"where is the shoe? You didn't eat it did you?"
"Why did you eat the sprinkler?"
"No, not the sprinkler"
"Stop licking my butt" (yes Salem actually has licked my booty when I bent over)


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I just thought of another one (funny):

"Why are you licking the sidewalk?"


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Yelling out the back door at 11 at night "GO PIDDLE!"

Having a pleasant conversation with a friend, 
"Laurens wedding was beautiful..." LEAVE IT, "who did her hair?"

I go through phases where I talk to Blitz like he's an English gentleman. 
"Would be so kind as to accompany on a walk this fine morning?"
"I too felt the kibble was bland and a little on the dry side, I'll see if my chef can't make something more palatable on your behalf."
"Well I say that squirrel sprinted like the dickens! I say go for it old chum."


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

gusto said:


> :laugh:
> We had a little mixed breed growing up that was so bad about humping a certain carebear it eventually became known as his "humpy bear".


On behalf of Jinx I felt like I needed to clarify this. She doesn't jump her animals she actually doesn't hump anything.

She DOES however feel the need to take her aggression out on her poor care bears. She will beg for something we say no then she runs across the room snatches her care bear up and then shakes it as hard as she can and whips it across the room into wall a few times and slams it into the ground a few more times which generally is followed by:

"Stop abusing your care bear" or "your care bear didn't do anything to you"


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

"Munch munch? MUNCHIES?! Go crate!" 

"Your feet smell like corn chips"

I also never thought I'd have a chat with my dog in the morning, which I do now on a regular basis. As long as she tilts her head around, I can convince myself that she understands me.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

"Have you been playing with poop again?"


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

"Quit licking my knee!"

there's another one but it's probably not something one ought to repeat in mixed company, heh.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

My sense of humor is strange, but I find this the funniest thread ever ! Keep them coming!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

"You're acting like a bunch of animals!" - said to animals


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

"Awww, I just poured that coffee and you just had to lick the top of the cup after eating a turd, didn't you?"
"Get out from under my desk!"
"There are no critters living under the carpet!"
"Thanks for sliming me!" (as dirt clods hit me in the face from frantic digging)
"Quit flicking your fleas on me" (when they keep scratching, though they don't have fleas and are on Frontline)
"That nasty groundhog will bite your nose off!"
"Move your black and tan butt, and share the fireplace."
"Squat and get it over with, I have to get back to work."
"I'm certain you're a small person in a furry suit."
"Do you mind getting your cold nose off my leg?"
"I bet you never eat another toad."
"Please stop leaping."


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

"Who has been drinking out of the toilet?!"


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh, one more that I'm sure everyone has said (or thought) with astonishment: "Did you even taste that?"


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

"Stop licking that! You'll go blind!"


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

To Keefer: Quit licking the couch.

To Tom: Don't let her kiss you, she just ate poop.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> To Keefer: Quit licking the couch.
> 
> To Tom: Don't let her kiss you, she just ate poop.


 
LOL here its stop licking the rug and dont let her kiss you! she just had a cat box snack!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

"Go poop!! No, I said go poop! GET OFF THE PORCH AND GO POOP!!!" (and by this point, he thinks it's a game and puts his butt in the air, while hopping around outside...)

"Ignore him until he stops jumping." (as they reach out their hands to pet...I could slap my friends at times....)

He also burps in my face after almost every meal. 

"Sheldon, I'm quite sure the maintenance man doesn't need any help fixing the water heater."

"Oooo, look at that one!! I think I see carrots!!! OH! And there's some of the stuffing he ate!!" (It's a wonder this dog doesn't have a massive impaction. He's learned grab and swallow, cause mom's going in after it!!! I don't wonder why he gets soft stools anymore xD)

Can't think of anymore right now.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

"Why are you licking my toes?"


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> "Stop licking that! You'll go blind!"


My husband thought this was the funniest one. He's still laughing. This is a great thread.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

whos my big boy that lifts his leg to pee?

no vagina licking on the couch!

you smell like cat poop


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

tonight made me instantly think of this thread so had to un-bury it. 

"Hun, you haven't by any chance seen a dead squid laying around anywhere have you??"

I tried Jinx on squid for dinner I gave her 2 small ones she kept picking them up and dropping them after awhile I got tired of waiting to see IF she might eat them so went in the other room to sit down. After awhile she came in and laid down so I walked into the kitchen and found 1 of the 2 original ones on the floor by her bowl. I never saw her come in with one however the idea that she ate 1 and not the other is rather doubtful. I still don't know if she ate it or hid it.. I'm really hoping she ate it guess we'll know in a few days lol.


----------



## Moddex (Jan 29, 2012)

"Why are you in my bed covered in mud?"
"Stop pouncing at Jinx (the cat)....No, kissing Jinxy wont make him feel better."
"OOOH! You little floosey, spreading your legs for a belly rub"
Me- "HAHAHA, GET HER!" My girlfriend "NO ROXXI, STOP HUMPING MOMMA!"


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Moddex said:


> "Why are you in my bed covered in mud?"
> "Stop pouncing at Jinx (the cat)....No, kissing Jinxy wont make him feel better."
> "OOOH! You little floosey, spreading your legs for a belly rub"
> Me- "HAHAHA, GET HER!" My girlfriend "NO ROXXI, STOP HUMPING MOMMA!"


LOL my girl is Jinx so normally its "Jinx stop pouncing" haha


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

"Stop licking at your sister's crotch!"

Yup... that one had both me and my friend in hysterics today... 

Zefra is in heat and Stark is constantly at her.... trying to lick her.. (they are separated and highly supervised) so now we are on lock down.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just this morning.. 

After feeding them..
"Eww get away from me with your nasty raw meaty breath."

After checking the new one's poo.. 
"Really??? Are sticks and leaves the main part of your diet now?"

"Stop that! What if I just licked my crouch all the time????"
HAHAHA gross.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Just this lunchtime...

"Did you really climb in the window?! Yes, I *know* you did it. There's muddy paw prints on the glass!"

"Eww, is that a snail? Take it outside, YES *Outside* snail!"

(I sure wasn't going to go in after it, and he wouldn't spit it out.)


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

At the flyball tournament, I was following Ozzy around waiting for him to poop. When he did, I literally cheered and went, "Yay! You pooped!" 
Honestly, never thought I would CHEER for a turd.


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

"If you keep trying to lick the cat you're gonna get a smack." - My cats will "smack" you with their paws instead of scratch. The only time they really use their claws is when playing with feathers or clinging to you for dear life when you're holding them and someone else is in the room.

"Stop eating my hair!"

"Oh you're going to bite me while I'm giving you a handshake? Here, bite your paw instead."

"My pants really aren't that interesting, buddy!" When I wear yoga pants they're loose at the bottom and swish while I walk. He loves to attack them.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Every morning putting his collar on, "You are not a horse, it does NOT go in your mouth!!!!"


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

"I TOLD you not to bite the electric fence. I bet you don't do THAT again!"


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I was in my back yard with Molly and hide a bully stick for her to find. I started saying out loud "find your penis good girl you love penis don't you" then I look over and the neighbors were looking at us laughing. I was so embarrassed


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

The chest freezer? It's full of dog food. Yes, dog food. No I didn't kill anybody.

Put your lipstick away.

(when I had a cat)
Don't kiss me! I know you ate the kitty cookies (poop)!


----------

